# Angelschnur für die Brandungsrute!



## sporti2000 (25. November 2005)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

ich möchte meine Brandungsrute gerne mit einer ordentlichen Angelschnur ausstatten. Jetzt lese ich dauert was von monofieler Schnur, geflochtener Schnur und Schlagschnur. Genügt nicht einfach eine 40 er monofiele Schnur und fertig ist die Rute? Ist am einfachsten am günstigsten und sollte doch genug aushalten.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Toffee (25. November 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur für die Brandungsrute!*

Hallo Sporti

die Frage ist nicht einfach zu beantworten.Es hängt u.a von deiner Ausrüstung und deinem Wurfstil ab.In der Brandung kann die Wurfweite sehr entscheidend sein. Die Wurfweite beeinflussen:

- die Rute:
   weiche Ruten federn viel Kraft , die man in den Wurf legt ab
    zu Harte Ruten lassen schwer ganz ihre ganze Power "ausspielen"

- die Rolle:

  gut gefüllte, konische Weitwurfspulen werden bevorzugt

- die Schnur

   je dicker die Schnur, desto größer der Luftwiderstand

- der Wurfstil:

  ein flüssiger Bewegungsablauf mit einer großen Portion Kraft  gewährleistet, daß du auch über die 100 Meter-Marke  über die Sandbank ins tiefe Wasser kommst.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## sporti2000 (25. November 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur für die Brandungsrute!*

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Die Schlagschnur ist eine einfach monfiele 0,60 mm Schnur, habe ich dass richtig hier im Forum verstanden? Wie lang sollte denn so eine "Schlagschnur sein? 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Toffee (25. November 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur für die Brandungsrute!*

Ja, im einfachsten Fall.Die 60 er monofile hat die Aufgabe, der Beschleunigung beim Wurf abzufangen.Die 60er sollte so um die 10 Meter lang sein, natürlich mindestens so lang, daß einige Wicklungen davon auf der Spule sind, kürzer ginge auch.Wichtig ist, daß der Knoten auf der Spule beim Wurf nicht auf Zug belastet wird. Profis bevorzugen eine sogenannte Keulenschnur, wo sich der Schnurdurchmesser vom Wirbel zum Knoten der Hauptschnur hin verjüngt.Hersteller bieten Keulenschnüre an , die ca 10-15 m lang sind.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## uer (25. November 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur für die Brandungsrute!*

sporti 2000,

also als monofile schnur kann ich dir die 
*control 4colors von dega* empfehlen, sie ist sehr abriebsfest und ist eingefärbt, damit kann man dann immer wieder die gleiche entfernung treffen, ne 0,28ziger hält 7,1kg, preis ca.6eurone für 200m 
ne zweite schnur ist die *kyoto specialist von sänger,* auch die is super abriebsfest, ne 0,28ziger hält 7,7kg, preis ca.12eurone für 300m,





> Wie lang sollte denn so eine "Schlagschnur sein?


mindestens doppelt so lang wie deine ruten sind + 1m, besser ist 10-12m die schlagschnur zu machen,

#h - :s


----------



## sporti2000 (25. November 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur für die Brandungsrute!*

Ich habe bei Ebay dazu ein Angebot gefunden:
http://cgi.ebay.de/QUANTUM-SEA-TAPERLINE-BRANDUNGS-KEULENSCHNUR_W0QQitemZ7198231238QQcategoryZ30757QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Ich verstehe nur das System nicht. Er schreibt es verdickt sich zum Ende hin. Heißt das z.B. 30 Meter der Schnur sind 0,57 mm dick und der Rest dünn? Was ist den dann, wenn der dicke Teil abreißt, dann hat man ja gar nichts mehr davon, oder habe ich einfach das System falsch verstanden?


----------



## Rosi (25. November 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur für die Brandungsrute!*

Genau, eine Keulenschnur. Beginnt mit 57 und endet bei 33, etwa die ersten 13m. Dann hat sie einen Durchmesser von 33 und verändert alle 25m die Farbe. Somit kannst du gut sehen, wie weit der Köder im Meerliegt und ob du immer auf die selbe Stelle wirfst. Ich verwende nur Keule in der Brandung. Der dicke Teil reiß eigentlich nicht ab, wenn die Schnur reißt, dann an der ersten Farbe.


----------



## Toffee (25. November 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur für die Brandungsrute!*

Habs gesehen.So setzen sich die 220m zusammen:

die ersten 200 Meter  0,28 mm (8 Farben a 25 Meter, d.h. Schnur ist eingefärbt) dann verbreitert sich die Schnur auf den letzten 20 Metern auf 0,57 mm.Wenn die Schnur.
so sieht es aus:

Blei--Vorfach--Wirbel- 20 Meter 0,57mm>>>0,28mm--200 m 0,28.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## sporti2000 (25. November 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur für die Brandungsrute!*

Hallo,

danke für deine Hilfe #6 , also wenn die Schnur reißt ist es aus und man hat keine dicke Schnur mehr drauf. Das ist natürlich nicht so gut.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Kochtoppangler (25. November 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur für die Brandungsrute!*

Also ich würd einfach ne normale 30er empfehlen + ne 60er Schlagschnur ...
Dünner als 30er reißt bei Hängern viel zu schnell und dicker ist bei Seitenwind absolut nervig !


----------



## Toffee (25. November 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur für die Brandungsrute!*

Ja, Wenn man mit Keulenschnur fischt , ist nach einem Abriß die ganze Keule fällig.Da braucht man schon einige Ersatzspulen , wenn man weiterfischen will.Es sei denn , man knotet gerne bei Nacht im Lampenschein.

Außerdem hat man als Angler schnell die Schn..ze voll, wenn ein Vorfach nach dem anderen abreißt.Da wechselt man lieber die Stelle bzw Strand.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Rosi (26. November 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur für die Brandungsrute!*

Wann reißt denn eine Schnur?
Bei ruhigem Wasser höchstens wenn das Blei festsitzt. Dann gehst du ganz langsam nach hinten oder ein paar Schritte nach links, dann nach rechts. Meistens jackelt sich das wieder lose.

Bei starker Brandung, wenn das Blei nicht fest liegen bleibt, kann es zum Ufer gespült werden. Dann kann auch die Schnur reißen, weil sehr viel Kraut dran ist. Die Schnur reißt dann aber nicht an der Keule, sondern bei der ersten Farbe. Also bindest du mit einem Blutknoten beide Enden zusammen. 
Wo ist das Problem? Dieser Knoten wird beim Wurf nicht belastet.

Keinesfalls darf die Spule zu voll sein. Die Keule ist so steif, da würden sich die Lagen Schnur schon vor dem auswerfen abwickeln, wenn du nicht aufpasst. Manchmal ist es nur der Wind und im Dunklen sehr lästig. Aber auch dann reißt sie nicht, weil sich in so einer dicken Schnur kaum Knoten bilden, wenn du vorsichtig tüdelst.


----------



## haukep (26. November 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur für die Brandungsrute!*

Wenn Du einmal im Jahr in die Brandung gehst reicht das Wohl, aber wenn Du öfters gehst, dann solltest Du einfach mal Mono-Keule oder aber auch geflochtene testen, dann siehst Du was Dir mehr liegt. Ich persönlich schwöre auf meine 12er Fireline mit ner 32er Fireline-Schlagschnur.


----------



## Agalatze (27. November 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur für die Brandungsrute!*

@ rosi
wieso ne schnur reisst ? das ist ja witzig muss ich sagen. also ich habe schon abende gehabt wo ich 16 abrisse hatte. wenn du teilweise in die muschelbänke wirfst, dann nützt dir auch kein vorsichtiges ziehen was. dann sitzt das ding drinnen und peng.
als privat und "schönwetterangler" wird man mit sicherheit fast keine abrisse haben,außer mal durch zufall oder beim werfen, aber wenn man mal bei richtigem wetter loszieht dann sieht das schon anders aus. oder mal ne runde nach gahlendorf,preesen oder staberdorf.


----------



## Rosi (28. November 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur für die Brandungsrute!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ rosi
> wieso ne schnur reisst ? das ist ja witzig muss ich sagen. also ich habe schon abende gehabt wo ich 16 abrisse hatte. wenn du teilweise in die muschelbänke wirfst, dann nützt dir auch kein vorsichtiges ziehen was. dann sitzt das ding drinnen und peng.
> als privat und "schönwetterangler" wird man mit sicherheit fast keine abrisse haben,außer mal durch zufall oder beim werfen, aber wenn man mal bei richtigem wetter loszieht dann sieht das schon anders aus. oder mal ne runde nach gahlendorf,preesen oder staberdorf.


 
Aga du bist eben ein Weltmeisterangler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Die wenigsten Leute stehen bei Windstärke 5 noch am Strand. Bei schönem Wetter nehme ich ne Fireline und ein 80g Blei in der Brandung, die dann keine ist.

Zum normalen Brandungsangeln verwenden die meisten Leute eine Keulenschnur oder 35ger Mono mit Schlagschnur. Auf der Seebrücke schon mal 40ger Schnur, da muß man ja auch nicht so weit werfen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. November 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur für die Brandungsrute!*

Gibt es noch ne andere gute Geflochtene außer Fireline, die sich zum Brandungsangeln empfiehlt? Ich hab bis jetzt nur schlechte Erfahrung mit Fireline gemacht, allerdings beim Spinnfischen. Mir sagt die Schnur nicht zu. Was könnt ihr noch empfehlen für die Brandung?


----------



## Toffee (29. November 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur für die Brandungsrute!*

@Sylverpasi

Ich fische seit 4 Jahren die *Dega X-Tron 0,12mm *mit einer monofilen Keule als Schlagschnur.

Kannst ja mal ausprobieren.#6 

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. November 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur für die Brandungsrute!*

Jau Toffee... Schieb mal bitte einen Link rüber, zwecks kauf .....


----------



## AudiGott1984 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur für die Brandungsrute!*

VOn Quantum gibt es ne Geflochtene die alle 10 Meter ne andere Farbe hat und auf jedem Meter noch ne Markierung . Damit kann man echt präzise Fischen .

Ich hab sie einmal gefischt und bin begeistert !!

Sie kostet allerdings 40 Euro für die 250 m Spule .


MfG Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. November 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur für die Brandungsrute!*

Jau Maik. Woher??? Warum schreibt nie jemand woher man die beziehen kann :m:m:m.....


----------



## AudiGott1984 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur für die Brandungsrute!*

Die kannst du in jedem guten Angellladen kaufen !


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. November 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur für die Brandungsrute!*

Man ich kenne doch keine guten Läden nun sag schon, wo Du Deine her hast...... Immer muss man Dir alles aus der Nase popeln :m:q


----------



## AudiGott1984 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur für die Brandungsrute!*

Hab sie bei Knutzen gekauft ! #h 
Hab mir gleich noch nen 39 er Fireline als Keule davor machen lassen .


MfG Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. November 2005)

*AW: Angelschnur für die Brandungsrute!*

Danke Maik V. aus K. lol


----------

